# Gender guessing.........I want to guess your bumps...



## Mrs A

I seem to be able to see what gender slot of people are having by a few pieces of information, if you would like me to guess for you (and it'll be purely my opinion)
Add an uncovered photo of your latest bump, your 12 or 20 week profile view scan photo and tell me if you've vomitted, if you've had morning sickness, or just fatigue.
And if your tongue prefers sweet or savoury foods.

As I said I can't guarantee, but I'm not usually wrong. :flasher:

Ill put my guesses on the front page so we can all keep up and you can tell me if I'm right or wrong.

:flower:


Pipsbabybean predicted :pink: scan showed :pink: :amartass:
Sallyhansen76 predicted :blue: scan showed :blue: :amartass:
Hylokitty321 predicted :pink: scan showed :pink:: :amartass:
WhitheartsQ predicted a blind :blue: scan showed :blue: :amartass:
12BeeMummy predicted :pink: scan showed :blue: FIRST WRONG:dohh:
Cryssie predicted :pink: scan showed :pink: :amartass:


Babygirl89 predicted :pink:
Mya_wells predicted :blue:
Rachlou predicted :pink:
Lucy3 predicted :pink:
Littlesteph :pink:
Lh8609 predicted :blue:
Butterfly2 predicted :pink:
Twag predicted :pink:
Weenat predicted :pink:
Jorewald predicted :blue:
Capegirl7 predicted :blue:
888 predicted :blue:
Mummy to 2 predicted :pink:
Wishing_well predicted :pink:
xSweetTartx predicted :pink:
Jinxie predicted :pink:
Firstbaby111 predicted :pink:


----------



## Twag

Cool only 3 more weeks until we find out :happydance:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Derinately a cool page!! Soo interesting!


----------



## Mrs A

Thanks Hun, I hope so. Xx


----------



## jorewald

Hey :) im having a surprise so this will be fun anyway. Im not 35 weeks, I had a bit of vomitting in first trimester - mostly just felt horrible all the time, nothing in 2nd and its slightly returning again now. I'm always tired but hardly rest as I have another son to attend to. This scan is about 14 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







Pic.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 31









35.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 23


----------



## 888

I'm 14 weeks! Haven't really had any morning sickness just food aversions and very very tired and sluggish... Crave everything really a lot of fruit but also some salty snacks here and there. Here is a picture of my 13 week scan
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## 888

Here is another one! Thanks in advance! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mrs A

jorewald said:


> Hey :) im having a surprise so this will be fun anyway. Im not 35 weeks, I had a bit of vomitting in first trimester - mostly just felt horrible all the time, nothing in 2nd and its slightly returning again now. I'm always tired but hardly rest as I have another son to attend to. This scan is about 14 weeks.

You look just like I did. My guess is :blue:


----------



## Mrs A

888 said:


> I'm 14 weeks! Haven't really had any morning sickness just food aversions and very very tired and sluggish... Crave everything really a lot of fruit but also some salty snacks here and there. Here is a picture of my 13 week scan

Guess is :blue:


----------



## jorewald

haha thanks ill let you know in 5 weeks :)


----------



## Mrs A

jorewald said:


> haha thanks ill let you know in 5 weeks :)

No worries, can't wait to find out xx


----------



## 888

Thanks! I'll find out in 3 weeks! &#9786;


----------



## hylokitty321

Hello Mrs A

I would love for you to guess my bump
at around 6 weeks pregnant, I started to have indigestion,
Extreme nausea all day long.. Threw up almost every single night 
From week 6 - week 14-15
I craved lemon at week 6. Sometime at the begining I also craved 
Cheese burgers from McDonald and Taco Bell beef tacos,
Which I normally never eat and when i ate them I felt so sick :(
I also craved mango juice.. Now I don't really have any cravings .. But I do enjoy eating sour plums.. Or chips.. (Crisps = chips in Canada)
I also prefer to have a lot of salt on my food and have an aversion to milk..
I used to love milk before

Here is a pic of my bump at 20 weeks which is today
Pls excuse the stretch marks lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## hylokitty321

This is my ultrasound pic from 13 weeks

I have my 20 week scan tomorrow so hopefully I will find out !
Ill let u know

Thanks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mrs A

hylokitty321 said:


> Hello Mrs A
> 
> I would love for you to guess my bump
> at around 6 weeks pregnant, I started to have indigestion,
> Extreme nausea all day long.. Threw up almost every single night
> From week 6 - week 14-15
> I craved lemon at week 6. Sometime at the begining I also craved
> Cheese burgers from McDonald and Taco Bell beef tacos,
> Which I normally never eat and when i ate them I felt so sick :(
> I also craved mango juice.. Now I don't really have any cravings .. But I do enjoy eating sour plums.. Or chips.. (Crisps = chips in Canada)
> I also prefer to have a lot of salt on my food and have an aversion to milk..
> I used to love milk before
> 
> Here is a pic of my bump at 20 weeks which is today
> Pls excuse the stretch marks lol

I'm going to say :pink:


----------



## hylokitty321

Thanks 

R u guessing girl based on my symptoms,
Bump or pic? Just curious to know! 

I've been getting mainly only boy guesses so this is going to be so
Interesting!


----------



## Mrs A

hylokitty321 said:


> Thanks
> 
> R u guessing girl based on my symptoms,
> Bump or pic? Just curious to know!
> 
> I've been getting mainly only boy guesses so this is going to be so
> Interesting!

You have an egg shaped bump :pink:
Your scan shows a rounded skull :pink:
You chose sweet fruit juice:pink: over say coca cola :blue:


----------



## mya_wells

Hiya
Can you please guess mine 
I find out in a few more weeks but will update for sure :)

I don't have any bump pics but this is my U/S at 12 weeks and 4 days
I had mild nausea and vomiting as well as being sleepy 
hate coffee or tea but love drinking lots and lots of milk
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mrs A

mya_wells said:


> Hiya
> Can you please guess mine
> I find out in a few more weeks but will update for sure :)
> 
> I don't have any bump pics but this is my U/S at 12 weeks and 4 days
> I had mild nausea and vomiting as well as being sleepy
> hate coffee or tea but love drinking lots and lots of milk

:blue:


----------



## rachlou

Hi would really love your thoughts i havent had that bad morning sickness, however with my little boy i had the worst morning sickness ever was hospitalized it was that bad that was 10 years ago though, i can not get enough of fruit pastille ice lollies and grapefruit lol.... I have attached my 13 week scan and my 18 week bump xxx


----------



## Mrs A

rachlou said:


> Hi would really love your thoughts i havent had that bad morning sickness, however with my little boy i had the worst morning sickness ever was hospitalized it was that bad that was 10 years ago though, i can not get enough of fruit pastille ice lollies and grapefruit lol.... I have attached my 13 week scan and my 18 week bump xxx
> View attachment 657903
> 
> 
> View attachment 657905

I saw your thread the other day....instantly thought :pink:


----------



## rachlou

Thanx all guesses seem to point that way will let u no xxx


----------



## hylokitty321

You have an egg shaped bump :pink:
Your scan shows a rounded skull :pink:
You chose sweet fruit juice:pink: over say coca cola :blue:[/QUOTE]

Thank u!!

Will let u know tomorrow


----------



## babygirl89

Hey I have had such bad sickness its unreal :'-( which I didn't have on my son who is 7 months old. I like salt and vinegar crisps and have a bit of a sweet tooth too but to be honest I can't eat much with the sickness :-( I have uploaded 3 scan pics and will upload a PIC of my bump in a minute 
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130721_142248.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 6









IMG_20130721_142304.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 6









IMG_20130721_142318.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babygirl89

Here's a PIC of my bump please excuse the stretch marks and saggy belly I only had a baby boy 7 months ago. Oh and I am that sick on this pregnancy that I have lost 10 pound in the last 3 weeks and am on 6 anti sickness a day :-( oh and my scan above is at 12 weeks and the pic of my bump is at 15 and 4 days. All I drink is fizzy drinks I hate tea coffee or milk
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130815_084331.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs A

babygirl89 said:


> Here's a PIC of my bump please excuse the stretch marks and saggy belly I only had a baby boy 7 months ago. Oh and I am that sick on this pregnancy that I have lost 10 pound in the last 3 weeks and am on 6 anti sickness a day :-( oh and my scan above is at 12 weeks and the pic of my bump is at 15 and 4 days. All I drink is fizzy drinks I hate tea coffee or milk

:pink:


----------



## WhitheartsQ

I don't have any pics with me (I'm at work.) so I don't know that you will want to or be able to, but if so that would be fun. :D I have my scan tomorrow, so I could get back to you quick.
I didn't have much morning sickness at all. I threw up once, during my 2nd tri, but I think it was just because I hadn't eaten well that day.
I always want ice cream and other sweets, but have craved Mcdonals, taco bell, and soft pretzels.
I have had fatigue, but not terribly bad.

Thanks either way! Its fun to see what you predict for people!


----------



## Mrs A

WhitheartsQ said:


> I don't have any pics with me (I'm at work.) so I don't know that you will want to or be able to, but if so that would be fun. :D I have my scan tomorrow, so I could get back to you quick.
> I didn't have much morning sickness at all. I threw up once, during my 2nd tri, but I think it was just because I hadn't eaten well that day.
> I always want ice cream and other sweets, but have craved Mcdonals, taco bell, and soft pretzels.
> I have had fatigue, but not terribly bad.
> 
> Thanks either way! Its fun to see what you predict for people!

I'm going to say :blue: but this is a completely blind one xx


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Ha, yeah, I didn't give you much to go off of. Most people agree with you though!


----------



## Mrs A

WhitheartsQ said:


> Ha, yeah, I didn't give you much to go off of. Most people agree with you though!

Wow, can't wait to see if I'm right x x


----------



## Lucy3

Hi Mrs A! Can't wait to see what you think of mine! Belly shot is today (13 weeks) and ultrasound is at 12 weeks. I've been pretty sick, all day nausea, vomiting from about 8 weeks, could only really eat fruit (mainly dried apricots) and orange juice.
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks .jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 7









boy or girl??.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babygirl89

Hey u don't mind me asking why u think girl?? Hope ur right xxx


----------



## Butterfly2

Hi... 

I'm 14wks now, Ive vomited at least once a day up until a few days ago. Constantly tired If my 2year old will let me nap I will!
As for food I throw up anything that is usually fruit or meat. I eat tomatoes and prawn cocktail crisps and mint choc ice cream and every morning marmite toast. I tend to eat because i have to. Drink water or fizzy drinks as fizzy helps with the nausea.

Here's my 13wk scan photo.. Il have to send bump photo separate ipad won't let me do both :D
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Butterfly2

13wk bump photo

:D
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs A

Lucy3 said:


> Hi Mrs A! Can't wait to see what you think of mine! Belly shot is today (13 weeks) and ultrasound is at 12 weeks. I've been pretty sick, all day nausea, vomiting from about 8 weeks, could only really eat fruit (mainly dried apricots) and orange juice.

:pink:


----------



## Mrs A

Butterfly2 said:


> 13wk bump photo
> 
> :D

Your scan looks :pink: and your bump says :blue:, is the photo in your avatar this pregnancy?


----------



## littlesteph

Hi i'm 12 weeks today, 
I've been put on tablets for my morning sickness, at one point I was throwing up 3 times a day and heaving so much more. i'm a lot more tired with this pregnancy. and I have been craving more sweet things. 
here is my 12 week bump photo and 12 week scan, I was 11 weeks 3 days when I had my scan though.
 



Attached Files:







b212weeks.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 3









scan 11weeks 3days.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs A

littlesteph said:


> Hi i'm 12 weeks today,
> I've been put on tablets for my morning sickness, at one point I was throwing up 3 times a day and heaving so much more. i'm a lot more tired with this pregnancy. and I have been craving more sweet things.
> here is my 12 week bump photo and 12 week scan, I was 11 weeks 3 days when I had my scan though.

:pink:


----------



## Lh8609

Hey mrs a I'm 15 weeks here's my bump and 12+3 scan. Felt sick randomly throughout the day which went away as soon as i ate until about 14 weeks on and off but never once been sick. Been exhausted in the early weeks but its worn off now and craving salty savoury food x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lh8609

12+3 scan
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lh8609

Also been drinking fuzzy pop like its going out of fashion which is weird cuz I have a strict no pop purchasing policy In my house lol! And also craving spicy stuff even tho the heartburn kills me x


----------



## Mrs A

Lh8609 said:


> 12+3 scan

:blue:


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks so much Mrs A! I'm convinced it's a :pink: too!


----------



## Butterfly2

Mrs A said:


> Butterfly2 said:
> 
> 
> 13wk bump photo
> 
> :D
> 
> Your scan looks :pink: and your bump says :blue:, is the photo in your avatar this pregnancy?Click to expand...

Hey, yea my avatar is this pregnancy taken same time as the other scan photo il post it so its bigger picture to see :D
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lh8609

Thanks, I think boy too ill update on 31st x


----------



## Mrs A

Butterfly2 said:


> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly2 said:
> 
> 
> 13wk bump photo
> 
> :D
> 
> Your scan looks :pink: and your bump says :blue:, is the photo in your avatar this pregnancy?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, yea my avatar is this pregnancy taken same time as the other scan photo il post it so its bigger picture to see :DClick to expand...

:pink:


----------



## Cryssie

Latest bump uncovered:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130802_214352.jpg

12.6 profile:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130730_183229.jpg

Vomited 3 times so far. Nauseous daily. Tired off and on. Wanting mostly sweet but some salty foods. Oh and I can't stand meat more than a few bites. Love fruits and veggies tho.


----------



## Butterfly2

Thanks Mrs A will update when we find out :D xx


----------



## Mrs A

Cryssie said:


> Latest bump uncovered:
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130802_214352.jpg
> 
> 12.6 profile:
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130730_183229.jpg
> 
> Vomited 3 times so far. Nauseous daily. Tired off and on. Wanting mostly sweet but some salty foods. Oh and I can't stand meat more than a few bites. Love fruits and veggies tho.

I'm going to say :pink: but your scan pic looks ever so slightly :blue:, do you have a different pic at a different angle?


----------



## Lh8609

Hey mrs a u were right about Hylokitty, she posted yesterday she's having a girl x


----------



## Mrs A

Yeeehaaaw thank you for updating me xx


----------



## Cryssie

Mrs A said:


> I'm going to say :pink: but your scan pic looks ever so slightly :blue:, do you have a different pic at a different angle?

That is the only non 3d scan besides a potty shot and heart beat she gave me. Here's a 3d one tho. 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130730_183259.jpg


----------



## babygirl89

Hey I am having my gender scan in two weeks  cannot wait hope ur right. U don't mind me asking why u think girl?? Keep up the great work xxx


----------



## Mrs A

Cryssie said:


> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to say :pink: but your scan pic looks ever so slightly :blue:, do you have a different pic at a different angle?
> 
> That is the only non 3d scan besides a potty shot and heart beat she gave me. Here's a 3d one tho.
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130730_183259.jpgClick to expand...

What does your potty shot look like?
I still say :pink:


----------



## Cryssie

Mrs A said:


> Cryssie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to say :pink: but your scan pic looks ever so slightly :blue:, do you have a different pic at a different angle?
> 
> That is the only non 3d scan besides a potty shot and heart beat she gave me. Here's a 3d one tho.
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130730_183259.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> What does your potty shot look like?
> I still say :pink:Click to expand...

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130730_154513.jpg

It's at 12.6 weeks. It'll be confirmed on Tuesday.


----------



## 888

I didn't attach my belly bump picture last time. Lately have been craving cherries like crazy! Let me know if you still think boy! This is at 13 weeks. Thank you!!! :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs A

Cryssie said:


> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cryssie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to say :pink: but your scan pic looks ever so slightly :blue:, do you have a different pic at a different angle?
> 
> That is the only non 3d scan besides a potty shot and heart beat she gave me. Here's a 3d one tho.
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130730_183259.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> What does your potty shot look like?
> I still say :pink:Click to expand...
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130730_154513.jpg
> 
> It's at 12.6 weeks. It'll be confirmed on Tuesday.Click to expand...

She's defo a girlie?!!!!


----------



## Mrs A

888 said:


> I didn't attach my belly bump picture last time. Lately have been craving cherries like crazy! Let me know if you still think boy! This is at 13 weeks. Thank you!!! :winkwink:

Yep I still say :blue:


----------



## Cryssie

Not taking it definitely until Tuesday. But the tech said she's never wrong and if she had doubt she wouldn't have told us.


----------



## Mrs A

Cryssie said:


> Not taking it definitely until Tuesday. But the tech said she's never wrong and if she had doubt she wouldn't have told us.

I haven't been wrong either :thumbup:


----------



## Cryssie

Lol. I'll update Tuesday for sure!


----------



## Mrs A

Cryssie said:


> Lol. I'll update Tuesday for sure!

Can't wait x


----------



## WhitheartsQ

You were right, its a boy! Nice work!


----------



## Lucy3

Wow! Well done Mrs A! Congrats Whithearts!! :blue:


----------



## Mrs A

Yay thanks gals xx


----------



## mummy to 2

Boy or girl? :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babygirl89

Omg ur so good  I done the Chinese predictor and it said girl too  and that was right with my last baby


----------



## Mrs A

mummy to 2 said:


> Boy or girl? :)

I need a little more info, if you read the first page, it tells you there.


----------



## Mrs A

babygirl89 said:


> Omg ur so good  I done the Chinese predictor and it said girl too  and that was right with my last baby

Thanks Hun xx


----------



## mummy to 2

Sorry forgot to add :) I've not vomited but have been nauseous every day from 6 weeks, tiredness only just easing have had absolutely no energy and lost my appetite have been eating alot of chocolate, sweets & satsumas! X


----------



## capegirl7

I don't have much of a bump yet so can't show that. I have been a little nauseous throughout the day but have not vomited at all. I have craved savory over sweet. I have been absolutely exhausted and now just getting my energy back. Here are two photos and the baby measured 12w1d
 



Attached Files:







pic of baby 2.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 8









20130806_144952.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mrs A

mummy to 2 said:


> Sorry forgot to add :) I've not vomited but have been nauseous every day from 6 weeks, tiredness only just easing have had absolutely no energy and lost my appetite have been eating alot of chocolate, sweets & satsumas! X

Do you have an upto date bump pic?


----------



## Mrs A

capegirl7 said:


> I don't have much of a bump yet so can't show that. I have been a little nauseous throughout the day but have not vomited at all. I have craved savory over sweet. I have been absolutely exhausted and now just getting my energy back. Here are two photos and the baby measured 12w1d

:blue:


----------



## capegirl7

Mrs A said:


> capegirl7 said:
> 
> 
> I don't have much of a bump yet so can't show that. I have been a little nauseous throughout the day but have not vomited at all. I have craved savory over sweet. I have been absolutely exhausted and now just getting my energy back. Here are two photos and the baby measured 12w1d
> 
> :blue:Click to expand...

Thank you! I got mostly boy votes on here and ALL boy votes on ingender. I felt like it was a boy too. The funny thing is, the ultrasound tech said she thinks it's a girl based on the nub? We find out Sept 20


----------



## mummy to 2

Mrs A said:


> mummy to 2 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry forgot to add :) I've not vomited but have been nauseous every day from 6 weeks, tiredness only just easing have had absolutely no energy and lost my appetite have been eating alot of chocolate, sweets & satsumas! X
> 
> Do you have an upto date bump pic?Click to expand...

I'm 14 weeks and 5 days
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs A

capegirl7 said:


> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> capegirl7 said:
> 
> 
> I don't have much of a bump yet so can't show that. I have been a little nauseous throughout the day but have not vomited at all. I have craved savory over sweet. I have been absolutely exhausted and now just getting my energy back. Here are two photos and the baby measured 12w1d
> 
> :blue:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I got mostly boy votes on here and ALL boy votes on ingender. I felt like it was a boy too. The funny thing is, the ultrasound tech said she thinks it's a girl based on the nub? We find out Sept 20Click to expand...

Do you have a pic of the nub ?


----------



## Mrs A

mummy to 2 said:


> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy to 2 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry forgot to add :) I've not vomited but have been nauseous every day from 6 weeks, tiredness only just easing have had absolutely no energy and lost my appetite have been eating alot of chocolate, sweets & satsumas! X
> 
> Do you have an upto date bump pic?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 14 weeks and 5 daysClick to expand...

:pink:


----------



## mummy to 2

Thanks very much will update on 27th with gender scan results xx


----------



## capegirl7

I have no nub photos except for the pictures I showed you (not sure if nub is shown). She just told me during the scan.


----------



## Mrs A

Ahhhh. Well I think she's wrong. I studied your pics as I do all scans. Xxx


----------



## mummy to 2

Mrs A what makes you think mines girl? Is it the ultrasound?


----------



## Mrs A

mummy to 2 said:


> Mrs A what makes you think mines girl? Is it the ultrasound?

Mixture of all you've said and both pics


----------



## mummy to 2

Cool do you get many wrong x


----------



## Mrs A

mummy to 2 said:


> Cool do you get many wrong x

I haven't been wrong yet. X


----------



## mummy to 2

Brilliant! How long have u been guessing? Sorry don't mean to bombard you with questions :)


----------



## Mrs A

mummy to 2 said:


> Brilliant! How long have u been guessing? Sorry don't mean to bombard you with questions :)

Since I was pregnant with my lo, so just over 4 years.


----------



## mummy to 2

That's amazing! Definitly keep u posted thanks again xx


----------



## Mrs A

Thanks, can't wait to find out the result x


----------



## Wishing_well

Ooh interested to see what you guess for me.

My 16 week bump and 12 week scan pic. No sickness, just extreme fatigue. Prefer sweet things as usual!
 



Attached Files:







16 Weeks (2)m.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 8









IMG_2280.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mrs A

Wishing_well said:


> Ooh interested to see what you guess for me.
> 
> My 16 week bump and 12 week scan pic. No sickness, just extreme fatigue. Prefer sweet things as usual!

:pink:


----------



## Wishing_well

What makes you think girl? :flower:


----------



## Mrs A

Wishing_well said:


> What makes you think girl? :flower:

Skull shape :pink:
Prefers sweet things :pink:
Small bump :pink:


----------



## capegirl7

I sometimes think she's wrong too. Definitely felt boy. I will let you know sept 20. :)


----------



## xSweetTartx

I'd love to get your opinion!

I haven't had any severe sickness, it has been on and off, but when it's here it's awful. Specifically, in the past few days, I have had a lot of nausea. Mostly right after eating.

I've been attracted to both juice and cola but my go-to life saver has been troli brite sour crawlers. They're a gummi worm candy with a sour coating. If I eat a few of those I feel great.

I have been very tired through my pregnancy. Pretty much the, "I want to stay in bed and not move," kind of tired. :blush:

Anyway, I hope this is enough to give you a good guess! Thank you in advance!

P.S. Can you tell how tired I am in my bump picture? :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks scan 1.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 10









12 weeks scan 2.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 8









13 week bump.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Mrs A

xSweetTartx said:


> I'd love to get your opinion!
> 
> I haven't had any severe sickness, it has been on and off, but when it's here it's awful. Specifically, in the past few days, I have had a lot of nausea. Mostly right after eating.
> 
> I've been attracted to both juice and cola but my go-to life saver has been troli brite sour crawlers. They're a gummi worm candy with a sour coating. If I eat a few of those I feel great.
> 
> I have been very tired through my pregnancy. Pretty much the, "I want to stay in bed and not move," kind of tired. :blush:
> 
> Anyway, I hope this is enough to give you a good guess! Thank you in advance!
> 
> P.S. Can you tell how tired I am in my bump picture? :rofl:

:pink:


----------



## Twag

Mrs A I cannot wait for the 5th September to find out if your right :happydance:


----------



## Mrs A

Twag said:


> Mrs A I cannot wait for the 5th September to find out if your right :happydance:

Me either! I'm quite sure about yours though.... Xxx


----------



## mummy to 2

My scan picture does it have a nub?


----------



## Mrs A

Not that I can see. X


----------



## xSweetTartx

Mrs A said:


> :pink:

May I ask what leads to girl? You're my second girl guess on here! My mother and I have been thinking girl too but everyone else said boy from my scan. 

I find out on September 30th but I might pay for an earlier scan. :cloud9:

Thank you Mrs A!

Edit: Just found out the place my aunt recommends does it for $75. Definitely going to try for an earlier scan!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Wow look at you 4 for 4!! amazing!


----------



## Mrs A

xSweetTartx said:


> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> :pink:
> 
> May I ask what leads to girl? You're my second girl guess on here! My mother and I have been thinking girl too but everyone else said boy from my scan.
> 
> I find out on September 30th but I might pay for an earlier scan. :cloud9:
> 
> Thank you Mrs A!
> 
> Edit: Just found out the place my aunt recommends does it for $75. Definitely going to try for an earlier scan!Click to expand...

Egg shaped bump :pink:
Sour crawlers :pink:
Round skull :pink:


----------



## Jynxie

Hello! I have a question...I do not have a profile ultrasound pic of my baby..only from the front and one that is almost front with the head tilted back...I am currently 24 weeks and we are keeping the gender a surprise so I would be curious what you think. Would you be willing to take a guess even though the ultrasound pic isn't the profile of the head? It's basically just for fun at this point.  Please let me know...I'm just so curious what you would guess as you have a high success rate. Thank you!


----------



## Mrs A

Jynxie said:


> Hello! I have a question...I do not have a profile ultrasound pic of my baby..only from the front and one that is almost front with the head tilted back...I am currently 24 weeks and we are keeping the gender a surprise so I would be curious what you think. Would you be willing to take a guess even though the ultrasound pic isn't the profile of the head? It's basically just for fun at this point.  Please let me know...I'm just so curious what you would guess as you have a high success rate. Thank you!

I would be willing, if you were willing to tell me( and only me) If I was right?!


----------



## Jynxie

Mrs A said:


> Jynxie said:
> 
> 
> Hello! I have a question...I do not have a profile ultrasound pic of my baby..only from the front and one that is almost front with the head tilted back...I am currently 24 weeks and we are keeping the gender a surprise so I would be curious what you think. Would you be willing to take a guess even though the ultrasound pic isn't the profile of the head? It's basically just for fun at this point.  Please let me know...I'm just so curious what you would guess as you have a high success rate. Thank you!
> 
> I would be willing, if you were willing to tell me( and only me) If I was right?!Click to expand...

Yay! I would not actually know until baby is born...unless when I go for my next ultrasound for low lying placenta they happen to slip...but I would update you as soon as I know.


----------



## Mrs A

Jynxie said:


> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jynxie said:
> 
> 
> Hello! I have a question...I do not have a profile ultrasound pic of my baby..only from the front and one that is almost front with the head tilted back...I am currently 24 weeks and we are keeping the gender a surprise so I would be curious what you think. Would you be willing to take a guess even though the ultrasound pic isn't the profile of the head? It's basically just for fun at this point.  Please let me know...I'm just so curious what you would guess as you have a high success rate. Thank you!
> 
> I would be willing, if you were willing to tell me( and only me) If I was right?!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! I would not actually know until baby is born...unless when I go for my next ultrasound for low lying placenta they happen to slip...but I would update you as soon as I know.Click to expand...

Why not, gimme all the info I need. Xx


----------



## Jynxie

Mrs A said:


> Jynxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jynxie said:
> 
> 
> Hello! I have a question...I do not have a profile ultrasound pic of my baby..only from the front and one that is almost front with the head tilted back...I am currently 24 weeks and we are keeping the gender a surprise so I would be curious what you think. Would you be willing to take a guess even though the ultrasound pic isn't the profile of the head? It's basically just for fun at this point.  Please let me know...I'm just so curious what you would guess as you have a high success rate. Thank you!
> 
> I would be willing, if you were willing to tell me( and only me) If I was right?!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! I would not actually know until baby is born...unless when I go for my next ultrasound for low lying placenta they happen to slip...but I would update you as soon as I know. Click to expand...
> 
> Why not, gimme all the info I need. XxClick to expand...

Woohoo! Thank you!! I'm checking to see if I have access to the photos now or if I have to wait until I get home! So excited and thank you!! :-D


----------



## Mrs A

Jynxie said:


> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jynxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jynxie said:
> 
> 
> Hello! I have a question...I do not have a profile ultrasound pic of my baby..only from the front and one that is almost front with the head tilted back...I am currently 24 weeks and we are keeping the gender a surprise so I would be curious what you think. Would you be willing to take a guess even though the ultrasound pic isn't the profile of the head? It's basically just for fun at this point.  Please let me know...I'm just so curious what you would guess as you have a high success rate. Thank you!
> 
> I would be willing, if you were willing to tell me( and only me) If I was right?!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! I would not actually know until baby is born...unless when I go for my next ultrasound for low lying placenta they happen to slip...but I would update you as soon as I know. Click to expand...
> 
> Why not, gimme all the info I need. XxClick to expand...
> 
> Woohoo! Thank you!! I'm checking to see if I have access to the photos now or if I have to wait until I get home! So excited and thank you!! :-DClick to expand...



Awww no worries, I le to make people smile :flower:


----------



## Jynxie

Mrs A said:


> Jynxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jynxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jynxie said:
> 
> 
> Hello! I have a question...I do not have a profile ultrasound pic of my baby..only from the front and one that is almost front with the head tilted back...I am currently 24 weeks and we are keeping the gender a surprise so I would be curious what you think. Would you be willing to take a guess even though the ultrasound pic isn't the profile of the head? It's basically just for fun at this point.  Please let me know...I'm just so curious what you would guess as you have a high success rate. Thank you!
> 
> I would be willing, if you were willing to tell me( and only me) If I was right?!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! I would not actually know until baby is born...unless when I go for my next ultrasound for low lying placenta they happen to slip...but I would update you as soon as I know. Click to expand...
> 
> Why not, gimme all the info I need. XxClick to expand...
> 
> Woohoo! Thank you!! I'm checking to see if I have access to the photos now or if I have to wait until I get home! So excited and thank you!! :-DClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Awww no worries, I le to make people smile :flower:Click to expand...

Crap, gonna have to wait till I get home but I will post tonight. You're awesome!  :hugs:


----------



## capegirl7

Early ultrasound booked for sept 7! Will let you know :) I'll be 16w3d


----------



## Lh8609

Yaaay I had mine booked sept 7th when I would have been 18+1 but moved it to 31st. GL blue baby dust for us both x


----------



## xSweetTartx

Mrs A said:


> xSweetTartx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> :pink:
> 
> May I ask what leads to girl? You're my second girl guess on here! My mother and I have been thinking girl too but everyone else said boy from my scan.
> 
> I find out on September 30th but I might pay for an earlier scan. :cloud9:
> 
> Thank you Mrs A!
> 
> Edit: Just found out the place my aunt recommends does it for $75. Definitely going to try for an earlier scan!Click to expand...
> 
> Egg shaped bump :pink:
> Sour crawlers :pink:
> Round skull :pink:Click to expand...

Awesome! This gives me hope! I want a girl and OH wants a boy. :rofl:
I will let you know as soon as I know!


----------



## Jynxie

OK here goes. I am attaching pics of my bump today (24 weeks), two scan pics but both are from the front as we talked about....my little squirmer wouldn't hold still enough. lol. I never threw up but I was nauseous 24/7 the first three months and definitely extreme fatigue. I have mostly been craving savory, salty, or sour foods. Some of it even healthy! lol. Can't wait to hear what you think.  Thanks again!!!


----------



## 12BeeMummy

I've posted my 12 week 4day scan pics and a pic of my bump today at 20w1d :)...from six weeks to 11 weeks I suffered severe nausea at 7 weeks I vomited so bad I became dehydrated and was rushed to hospital and put on a drip! And then vomited only once after that a week or 2 later! I also suffered with a horrible taste in my mouth( not a metallic taste) it was a taste I can't explain and if I ate anything sweet it would make it worse! - so kind of went of sweet foods, I noticed I started to want vegtables, greens with gravey lol so more savoury foods but now I get cravings for both sweet or savoury!? Oh and right now I crave plain Milk I drink it all the time , nesquick or Mcdonalds Milkshakes chocolate or banana! Mmm :) 
From the beginning till now I still suffer with fatigue!! .......other from that I'm feeling good and hardly feel pregnant! ...soo looking forward to my 20 week scan today to resure me bubas alright:) <3 

Look forward to your guess :) 
Thank you!
Remi x :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20130628-00936.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 6









IMG-20130628-00931.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 6









IMG-20130820-01155.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mrs A

Jynxie said:


> OK here goes. I am attaching pics of my bump today (24 weeks), two scan pics but both are from the front as we talked about....my little squirmer wouldn't hold still enough. lol. I never threw up but I was nauseous 24/7 the first three months and definitely extreme fatigue. I have mostly been craving savory, salty, or sour foods. Some of it even healthy! lol. Can't wait to hear what you think.  Thanks again!!!
> View attachment 660509
> 
> 
> View attachment 660511
> 
> 
> View attachment 660515

:pink:
Although your bump is :pink:
Your symptoms are mostly blue:
Your scan I'd say is :pink:
So ill go with majority


----------



## Mrs A

12BeeMummy said:


> I've posted my 12 week 4day scan pics and a pic of my bump today at 20w1d :)...from six weeks to 11 weeks I suffered severe nausea at 7 weeks I vomited so bad I became dehydrated and was rushed to hospital and put on a drip! And then vomited only once after that a week or 2 later! I also suffered with a horrible taste in my mouth( not a metallic taste) it was a taste I can't explain and if I ate anything sweet it would make it worse! - so kind of went of sweet foods, I noticed I started to want vegtables, greens with gravey lol so more savoury foods but now I get cravings for both sweet or savoury!? Oh and right now I crave plain Milk I drink it all the time , nesquick or Mcdonalds Milkshakes chocolate or banana! Mmm :)
> From the beginning till now I still suffer with fatigue!! .......other from that I'm feeling good and hardly feel pregnant! ...soo looking forward to my 20 week scan today to resure me bubas alright:) <3
> 
> Look forward to your guess :)
> Thank you!
> Remi x :flower:

I commented on your other post, I'm quite sure you are :pink: my lady x :flower:


----------



## Jynxie

Mrs A said:


> Jynxie said:
> 
> 
> OK here goes. I am attaching pics of my bump today (24 weeks), two scan pics but both are from the front as we talked about....my little squirmer wouldn't hold still enough. lol. I never threw up but I was nauseous 24/7 the first three months and definitely extreme fatigue. I have mostly been craving savory, salty, or sour foods. Some of it even healthy! lol. Can't wait to hear what you think.  Thanks again!!!
> View attachment 660509
> 
> 
> View attachment 660511
> 
> 
> View attachment 660515
> 
> 
> :pink:
> Although your bump is :pink:
> Your symptoms are mostly blue:
> Your scan I'd say is :pink:
> So ill go with majorityClick to expand...

Thank you for your guess! Can't wait to see if you're right.


----------



## Mrs A

Jynxie said:


> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jynxie said:
> 
> 
> OK here goes. I am attaching pics of my bump today (24 weeks), two scan pics but both are from the front as we talked about....my little squirmer wouldn't hold still enough. lol. I never threw up but I was nauseous 24/7 the first three months and definitely extreme fatigue. I have mostly been craving savory, salty, or sour foods. Some of it even healthy! lol. Can't wait to hear what you think.  Thanks again!!!
> View attachment 660509
> 
> 
> View attachment 660511
> 
> 
> View attachment 660515
> 
> 
> :pink:
> Although your bump is :pink:
> Your symptoms are mostly blue:
> Your scan I'd say is :pink:
> So ill go with majorityClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your guess! Can't wait to see if you're right.Click to expand...

You are welcome. X


----------



## babygirl89

Mrs a my gender scan is this day two weeks I am so excited  u still feeling girl vibes?? Soooo excited its unreal!!!


----------



## 12BeeMummy

Mrs A said:


> 12BeeMummy said:
> 
> 
> I've posted my 12 week 4day scan pics and a pic of my bump today at 20w1d :)...from six weeks to 11 weeks I suffered severe nausea at 7 weeks I vomited so bad I became dehydrated and was rushed to hospital and put on a drip! And then vomited only once after that a week or 2 later! I also suffered with a horrible taste in my mouth( not a metallic taste) it was a taste I can't explain and if I ate anything sweet it would make it worse! - so kind of went of sweet foods, I noticed I started to want vegtables, greens with gravey lol so more savoury foods but now I get cravings for both sweet or savoury!? Oh and right now I crave plain Milk I drink it all the time , nesquick or Mcdonalds Milkshakes chocolate or banana! Mmm :)
> From the beginning till now I still suffer with fatigue!! .......other from that I'm feeling good and hardly feel pregnant! ...soo looking forward to my 20 week scan today to resure me bubas alright:) <3
> 
> Look forward to your guess :)
> Thank you!
> Remi x :flower:
> 
> I commented on your other post, I'm quite sure you are :pink: my lady x :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you for both comments! I am hoping for a girl...but solong as its healthy that's all that matters!! :) :flower: will update you later x


----------



## Cryssie

Mrs A check another one off in your book. It's a :pink:!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130820_161124-1.jpg


----------



## 12BeeMummy

I had my 20 Week scan and.................we are team :blue: <3 x


----------



## Twag

Oh no Mrs A a 1st wrong but then you did go with the majourity for that guess if I remember correctly as some signs were pointing blue??

2 weeks until we find out I SO cannot wait :happydance:


----------



## Mrs A

That's right Twag, she had :blue: symptoms. Never mind, 1 out of 5 isn't too bad. Although I'm a little gutted I've been proven wrong the once!


----------



## Twag

Hopefully it will be the only one Mrs A :thumbup:


----------



## Lh8609

I've got my scan this sat as had to book another one due to oh working next sat so I will update ASAP! X


----------



## mummy to 2

Only 6 days until mine hope u r right :) would luv another girlie xx


----------



## Lh8609

I hope she's right too I reeeeaaally want a boy x


----------



## mummy to 2

Fingers crossed for u xx


----------



## Lh8609

Hope u get ur girl x


----------



## WhitheartsQ

Your odds are still looking great! Nice work!


----------



## Mrs A

Thank you x


----------



## firstbaby111

Thought this would be fun to do this too. This bump shot is at 31 weeks. My scans are from 20 weeks and 28 weeks. I have gone completely off any red meat and will not eat it. I crave fruit and chocolate and anything sweet. I could drink 2 liters of juice a day! Also milk. Love anything with milk in it especially milkshakes. Had morning sickness but was only sick twice just felt car sick all the time. Got it at about 7 weeks and it went at 12-13 weeks. 

Thanks :)
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks baby.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 4









28 weeks baby.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 4









DSC_0368.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs A

firstbaby111 said:


> Thought this would be fun to do this too. This bump shot is at 31 weeks. My scans are from 20 weeks and 28 weeks. I have gone completely off any red meat and will not eat it. I crave fruit and chocolate and anything sweet. I could drink 2 liters of juice a day! Also milk. Love anything with milk in it especially milkshakes. Had morning sickness but was only sick twice just felt car sick all the time. Got it at about 7 weeks and it went at 12-13 weeks.
> 
> Thanks :)

:pink:

Although you bump looks :blue:
Do you have an uncovered bump and a scan pic from 12 weeks?


----------



## firstbaby111

Have an uncovered bump photo from 27 weeks. Have attached the 12 weeks scan.

Thanks for looking and taking a guess.
 



Attached Files:







tummy 27 weeks.jpg
File size: 61 KB
Views: 5









12 scan.jpg
File size: 62.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lh8609

Sorry mrs a, we are team pink again x


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm 13+2 with my 2nd 
Pics are from my 12+5 scan and my bump pic is 11 weeks 

I've got terrible morning sickness ! So bad I've lost 1 and half stone 
& can't eat much at all. I've got of all my favourite foods, craving micro chips with lots of salt and I hate salt. All I can drink is orange squash, craving orange juice but it makes me sick 

What's ur guess x
 



Attached Files:







our%20baby%2012+5%20x.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 6









11+1%20x.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 7









IMG-20130820-00622.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## yomo

Can you guess mine please having a private scan at 16 wks. 

Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## mummy to 2

1 more day to go for me :) fingers crossed your predictions right! X


----------



## Lh8609

Hope you get the results u want mummy to 2. I'm still trying to get over the fact were team pink again x


----------



## mummy to 2

Aw thank u! I have everything crossed but what will be will be. U will soon be ok, it's probably not sunk in yet either x


----------



## ciaramoy

Hi,

Could you please guess me if you have time :)
I had nausea from week 6 until around week 14...non stop all day and some nights :wacko: didn't puke although a lot of gagging!
I went off choc..although eating it again now but really love sandwiches, milk and cereal and smoothies which I didn't like before! Also went through a phase of eating lots of fizzy sweets! That's gone now.

Attached are the photos from our 12 week scan! Also my 25 week bump!

Thanks xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ciaramoy

Sorry can only upload 1 at a time off my phone!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ciaramoy

25 week pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Twag

One more week until we find out cannot wait :wohoo:


----------



## mummy to 2

6 hours to go until we find out :)


----------



## mummy to 2

Sorry mrs A, wrong again, we are expecting a boy!


----------



## amritabs

The scan is of 12+3 weeks and the bump is of 17 weeks. I had no morning sickness and no nausea. Not vomitted a single time. Was only tired in the initial couple of weeks. My tongue still prefers salty or sour things as was the case before pregnancy.

Pls guess the gender.
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2









1.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 1









3.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 3









photo.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babygirl89

U we're right its a girl xxx


----------



## Twag

Mrs A hope your OK??

Just 2 more days until we find out :yipee:


----------



## Twag

Team :blue: sorry Mrs A


----------



## Wishing_well

You were right again. We're having another girl! :)


----------



## capegirl7

Sorry Mrs A. Even after being told boy by tech. We are DEFINITELY expecting a little girl!


----------



## bubble27

Hi, I was wondering if you can do a prediction of gender for me? I'm currently 20 weeks and we've got our gender scan this Friday, 
I've not had sickness as such but lots of nausea at the beginning, migraines and surprisingly didn't start showing as quick as I did with my son. 
Also wanting fruit juice mainley and completely gone off tea...yuk...lol,
here's my 12 weeks scan pic and 20 week bump shot, thanks in advance
Xxxxx

[/ATTACH]


----------



## bubble27

Sorry my bump picture didn't attach to original message xxx


----------



## Butterfly2

You were right for us were are :pink: xx


----------



## MeganS0326

I want to play!! I'm currently 14 weeks. Here is my 13 week scan. Very minimal nausea so far. I'm craving everything sour. Before pregnancy I didn't care for lemonade and now it's all I want to drink. Lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## briashayy

I figure I'll try this for fun :)
This is my 12+1 scan. The tech had such a difficult time getting the little one to stay still long enough for a picture!
I haven't thrown up at all. I've only felt nauseous recently, but it was once and I chalked it up to being nervous. The only sweet things I actually like anymore is chocolate milk. Otherwise, no sweets for me!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## briashayy

Just noticed my belly pic didn't upload but here it is!


----------



## Pompeyboy81

Hi Mrs A,

I would love to hear your view of what gender you think I may be having, I have attached the 12 week along with the 20 week scan. My wife felt very poorly in the first trimester, felt sick all the time managed to throw up only a handful of times. Somehow managed to keep it in as hates being sick. Always tired

She is now in the second trimester and has her days of being poorly but mush better since the first trimester, only been sick once. Still very very tired cant get past 7:30 most nights sometimes even with a nap at lunchtime.

As for food at the beginning my wife loved scampi fries (Hates them now), but just cant get enough chocolate. She has always loved chocolate but now has to have it daily and loves Jam before being pregnant loved peanut butter but now Jam has taken over.

Also she suffers with major heartburn seems bread is the main problem.
 



Attached Files:







12 week 2 day scan.pdf
File size: 103 KB
Views: 0









12&20 week scan.pdf
File size: 84.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Pompeyboy81

Sorry forgot to add loves caffeine free diet coke, maybe gets through a bottle a day sometimes


----------



## dolleyes

Hi, Can you guess me please? I am 12 weeks and 2 days today, the photo and scan are both from today. I have been sick once last week, I have been feeling a little sick but not all of the time. I have been tired an awful lot and have had indigetion or trapped wind under my ribs which I never had last time. Not really had any cravings.
 



Attached Files:







me 12 + 2.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 2









nub1.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## thosevibes

I only have a 13 week uncovered bump (can take another) and a 12 week ultrasound picture (was told I won't get another until 20 weeks)

Can I join this?


----------



## Kaedin

Bump picture is me at 14 weeks and the scan was taken at 13+1 weeks

I've had hyperemesis gravidarum from early pregnancy and the sickness and nausea still continue

My tongue prefers savoury foods, no change from pre-pregnancy
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1667.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 1









14.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Katt36

I want to play!!! Here is my 12+3 scan!! Would love to hear what you think! I am 14 weeks now. My mood has been horrific! Nausea is mild on and off. I don't have much of a taste for anything except Sprite Soda because it keeps my stomach settled. I eat pizza quite frequently. No major cravings.


----------



## xSweetTartx

I'm carrying a baby boy! I'm totally shocked. I was convinced it was a girl.


----------



## jorewald

Just wanted to let you know you were right! I gave birth to a beautiful little boy who is one month old today :)


----------



## Bexmummyof3

Extreme nausea could barely get off the sofa in first 4 months day and night. Still occasionally get it now and nearly 30 weeks
Extreme fatigue and low energy
Craving sugar, chocolate, sweets, brownies, icicles, and starchy food potatoes and cheese
 



Attached Files:







971364_551354134923272_649766419_n.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 3









1383381_579844778740874_2101236626_n.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## catherine182

Hey :) This is my ultrasound scan from 12 weeks 6 days if you would like to have a guess at whether we are having a boy or a girl? The heartbeat has stayed at 162bpm or higher since 7 weeks 2 days, no sickness, but very bad nausea (has eased off in the last couple of weeks) I'm now 13 weeks 4 days. Our baby is an IVF baby if that makes any difference.

Thanks xx :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







baby1.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 2









baby2.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dolleyes

Are you still guessing Mrs A?


----------



## tdog

hi im now 14+3 now ill post 2 scans one was 10+2 and other was 13+1 and then a pic of bump :) xxxx


----------



## tdog

oh and forgot to mention I have had really bad sickness and still got it now and I have craving for sweet stuff aswel xx


----------



## Erindickie

Hope you can get round to looking at my info , have found this thread very interesting as you seem to be pretty correct. 

Scan photo at 12 weeks! I've had sever nausea lasting all day but now I'm 14 weeks it seems only to be once a day, first 4 weeks extreme hunger, had 2 migraines which I have never had in my life mixed with more headaces plus my skin is very oil with few pimples , tired but not to extreme only on certain days. And lastly craved mostly salty but little sweet to bit of a mixture. Thanks heaps x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Erindickie

Belly pix 14 weeks ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sfish

my scan 13 weeks in the pic im 15 weeks i havent been sick just very nauseas have gone of tea and coffee since 6 weeks bit of a sweet and savoury tooth and gone of fries
 



Attached Files:







my bump.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 1









scan pic.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Bumpx3

I've felt sick for 3 months but only been sick a couple of times & I'm permanently shattered!!! Went off coffee at 6 wks & went through a sweetie stage!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Katt36

I don't think Mrs. A is guessing anymore or possibly no longer on the board. Cant be sure but she hasn't responded in quite some time :)


----------



## littlesteph

Mrs A said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> Hi i'm 12 weeks today,
> I've been put on tablets for my morning sickness, at one point I was throwing up 3 times a day and heaving so much more. i'm a lot more tired with this pregnancy. and I have been craving more sweet things.
> here is my 12 week bump photo and 12 week scan, I was 11 weeks 3 days when I had my scan though.
> 
> :pink:Click to expand...

Hiya thought i'd update you
had my scan last week, we're having a boy.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

I didn't vomit but was very sick and expected it to come out any minute . I still feel sick here and there .
I am 15 weeks now 
Very tired , more acne , fatigue , light headed , headaches , greasy hair , I have more hair growing on my legs etc . , craving mostly salty food , carrying my belly high ( it was low with my son ) , I am already swollen . I think that's it . I have been told gender by technician at 13 weeks . Going to find out for sure at January 6th :happydance:

My breast got huge even before I missed period and they still hurts and I have itchy nipples for some reason .


----------



## Jynxie

Hi Mrs. A.,

I just wanted to let you know...you were right. I had a girl!!! Born Dec. 4, 2013, 7lbs 6oz, 19.5" long and scoring a 9.9 on the APGAR...hope all is well with you. :hugs:


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

MRS. A if your still doing this it would be cool if you could guess for me.
I had my scan at 11weeks 1 day they are the clearest I have, I started to have had a lot of nausea so far and vomited a couple of times. but mostly just get super hungry at the weirdest times. I yawn a lot but really not that tired but a little more sluggish but not much. I have been wanting sweet things but also Colby cheese :haha: will be cool to see what you think pic was today at 11 weeks 3 days and its baby number 3
 



Attached Files:







WIN_20131222_150853.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 2









WIN_20131222_150928.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 3









WIN_20131223_155648.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 2


----------

